# Sicilian: cristianu basatu



## Quantz

Siciliano:

U zu Ninu è cristianu *basatu*.

Zu Nino è un cristiano *basatu* ??


----------



## Corsicum

basatu=>basato

EDIT : Deleted link


----------



## Quantz

Grazie,
Ma non vedo il senso di "basato"' qua…


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere "baciato", ma non so se si adatta al contesto.


----------



## Corsicum

hellstan said:


> Grazie,
> Ma non vedo il senso di "basato"' qua…


cercare: basatu => basato
Altro esempio :
La formazione del cristiano basato sulla pace, sulla conversione e sulla preghiera. Un cristiano che sappia seguire un cammino di fede donando la propria...


----------



## Quantz

Corsicum said:


> cercare: basatu => basato
> Altro esempio :
> _La formazione del *cristiano basato* sulla pace, sulla conversione e sulla preghiera. Un cristiano che sappia seguire un cammino di fede donando la propria..._



Si ma questo contesti è totalmente diverso.
Il mio è in senzo _assoluto_ : un cristiano basato.
Il suo è _relativo_ : basato sulla, etc.


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe significare anche assennato, con la testa sulle spalle.


----------



## Hermocrates

Non ho particolare familiarità con i dialetti italiani, però a me sembra potrebbe voler dire:

"Lo zio Nino (o il Signor Nino??) è un vero cristiano / è un cristiano per davvero."



> U zu Ninu è cristianu *basatu*.



Che ne dite?


----------



## Quantz

ryenart said:


> Non ho particolare familiarità con i dialetti italiani, però a me sembra potrebbe voler dire:
> 
> "Lo zio Nino (o il Signor Nino??) è un vero cristiano / è un cristiano per davvero."
> 
> 
> 
> Che ne dite?



Approvo.


----------



## Corsicum

ryenart said:


> è un vero cristiano / è un cristiano per davvero."
> Che ne dite?


Sì, molto probabile

Edit : basato=fundato= appoggiato…..


----------



## Necsus

A senso, anche a me la proposta di Rye sembra abbastanza plausibile, contesto permettendo e dando a 'basatu' il significato di 'baciato', o 'al bacio', 'coi fiocchi'. 
Quello che mi lascia perplesso è che in siciliano, che io sappia, _baciare_ è _vasari_, con la _v_ iniziale, e il participio passato è _vasatu_, sempre con la _v_, non con la _b_...


----------



## infinite sadness

Dipende dalle zone, in alcune aree è "vasatu", in altre "bbasatu" (nei dizionari siciliani non lo trovi perchè devi cercarlo con la doppia B).

Comunque credo che abbia una doppia etimologia: da "basu (bacio)" e da "base", che farebbe pensare a ben piantato a terra.


----------



## Necsus

infinite sadness said:


> (nei dizionari siciliani non lo trovi perchè devi cercarlo con la doppia B).


Eh vabbe', ma allora dillo...!  Alla doppia b non avevo proprio pensato... (CLIC):

*Bbasatu* aggettivo che sta per "assennato, serio" 
ddhu carusu s'ave bbasatu = quel giovane è diventato assennato, serio (dopo una vita da dissoluto, scapestrato)

Se ciò risponde a verità (anche se credo che la rivista sia pubblicata in Puglia), direi quindi 'un cristiano serio/vero/*osservante*'.


----------



## raffica

Ciao a tutti,
una volta chiarito il significato di bbasatu, assennato, io avrei da obiettare sulla parola cristiano, che in molti casi si usa semplicemente per dire *uomo. *Quindi io tradurrei l'espressione in italiano  così:
*Lo zio (?) Nino è un uomo assennato*.
Ciao, raffaella
Aggiungo che il contesto sarebbe quanto mai utile in questo caso.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì è vero. Cristiano sta per uomo, persona.
Zu in generale significa zio, ma qua è usato in un altro senso, cioè come appellativo che si dà alle persone anziane o di rispetto.

Quindi, alla fine direi: "Zu Nino è un uomo assennato".


----------



## Necsus

raffica said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> una volta chiarito il significato di bbasatu, assennato, io avrei da obiettare sulla parola cristiano, che in molti casi si usa semplicemente per dire *uomo. *


Molto probabilmente hai ragione. Ma solo il contesto potrà dircelo...


----------



## princess4g

Ciao,
io sono siciliana e appena ho letto la frase il senso mi è parso il seguente: "lo zio Nino è una persona pacata".
Non so se Zu in questo caso è un appellativo, questo dipende appunto dal contesto, comunque do per certo che la parola "cristianu" indichi "uomo, persona" e la parola "basatu" stia per "pacato" oppure per "assennato" (anche qui il contesto aiuterebbe).


----------

